# Dear Owners of Cujo on Monarch Pass yesterday...



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

You left so soon I did not have enough time to make my feelings on your frothing, agro, rabid, mutt fully clear. However, while I was cleaning the multiple puncture wounds on my dog Otis yesterday, whose only offense was coming up to your dog and wagging his tail, it dawned on me that the multiple blows to your dog's mid-section with my ski pole, while his teeth were firmly planted on Otis' head, might have been better spent on you. Your only comment as you fled the scene was "we have been trying to keep him away from other dogs"...yeah...I think that would be a good idea, like maybe not let him leave the house. I am not a violent person but get control of your dog. Just some friendly advice. Your pal and surrogate dog trainer, Mike


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Maybe it was the same lovely pet owner who almost got into a fistfight with us one summer at Berthoud Pass because they were upset our friendly Labradudes strolled over to say hello to their snarling, growling, tethered Cerberus. "Call your fucking dog!!! Ours doesn't get along." Well clearly that's because it takes after you, ya dumb bastard.

Sorry to hear Otis took the brunt. Hopefully he has a forgiving nature.


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

I got bit by a dog on Berthod pass yesterday. I was headed down and the dogs and owner were headed up. THe dog chased after me and bit me on the leg. I've been looking into really sharp tips to put on the ends of my poles.... :evil:


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I know everyone loves to take their pooch skiing, but dogs on ski trails are really a bummer. They get in the way, post hole the trail, bite, bark, chase wildlife, pee and poop on the trail. From the problems I have experienced, I no longer slow down and keep my poles ready for problem dogs and their inconsiderate owners.

BTW, I hope Otis is recouping from his wounds.


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

Other people on ski trails is a bummer too...


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah thats a drag. Fortunately, I think all those Cujo's and their owners would have drowned at Wolf Creek this weekend. Got 2 ft on sunday and an extra 7" special on monday. Not a bad way to start the season. Baker, What up?!

Kent


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

It's finally snowing up here after a big fall tease. We open tomorrow, but I probably won't go - not enough open for me. We have not been up on Buff yet, but I've heard from some that it's pretty good, so maybe this weekend. Have a happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## matobs (Nov 26, 2003)

my dogs were at wolf creek pass on both saturday and sunday and were loving it. 

they no better than shit in the skin track and go off trail (as do I), they have never bitten anyone (nor have I), and they're only fault is being too friendly towards people with an inherent somewhat illogical anti-dog bias.


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

I like 99% of the dogs out there, I was at berthoud pass, if you don't like people or dogs that place is not for you! I just don't like the ones that chase me down and bite me on the leg when I pass them. My dog stays in the truck 'cause he has all of 5 inches of clearance, he loves the snow but it doesn't take much to slow him down!


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Baker, good to hear from you. I'll probrably make it up there sometime around christmas to harass you and your new wife. I got to get up there and get my paddle anyway from Matt Hammer (do you know him?). Hey Matt, Obviously your not a Cujo owner so I'm glad you and your dogs had a great time. What are the shuttle/hiking options at WC? Not too impressed or entertained by Most of the terrain at WCSA. The hiking is pretty good, but not much steeps.


----------

